# USA Trains #6 Switch motor question



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

has anyone else had problems with these swtich motors not able to switch one side to the other? I have had to modify the spring inside the black box because its too tight to go back and forth. It will switch consistently in one direction, but I have to manually throw it into the other direction. So I've squeezed the metal angled spring so its not so tight, and it worked on a couple of them, but not on all. So is there a better fix for this? Thanks!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, they have a bad track record (non pun intended)... the best fix is to get another switch machine. Unfortunately, I believe that the USAT switch machine also provides power to the frog.

If you use DCC, you can add a Tam Valley Frog Juicer, to replace the switch providing frog power.

Greg


----------



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

Thanks Greg. The LGB remote units are the best, correct?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They seem to last the longest, replacements are available, they are reliable. Like all outdoor switch motors (except my pneumatics ha ha) they will require opening up periodically and cleaning out any bugs, etc.

Greg


----------



## Dutchman (Apr 28, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> They seem to last the longest, replacements are available, they are reliable. Like all outdoor switch motors (except my pneumatics ha ha) they will require opening up periodically and cleaning out any bugs, etc.
> 
> Greg


Which supplier would you folks recommend for indoor use.....will be in Florida w/humidy, but in a garage. Thanks!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

supplier for pneumatics?

there's really one in the US that has the miniature cylinders.

Read my site: Air Operated Switches


----------



## Dutchman (Apr 28, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> supplier for pneumatics?
> 
> there's really one in the US that has the miniature cylinders.
> 
> Read my site: Air Operated Switches


OK...thank you! I'll check it out. Best, PK


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

I've rebuilt my (3) USA #6 switches for traditional track power with the LGB 12010 electric motor and the LGB 12070 Supplementary Switch to power the frog. I replaced the cheesy "known to burn up" wires under the track with something that can handle a bit more. Now they seem to work okay for me. Great concept, lousy execution


----------



## Dutchman (Apr 28, 2021)

zr1rob said:


> Thanks Greg. The LGB remote units are the best, correct?


Thanks! I'll take this into consideration for the garage layout in Venice, FL. Best, PK


----------

